# VirtualBox 3D acceleration?



## geek (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi.

Does FreeBSD support 3D acceleration as a host or guest with VirtualBox?


----------



## vermaden (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2017)

As far as I know only as a guest on a Windows host. But things may have changed in the meantime. I haven't kept up with the last couple of versions of VirtualBox.


----------



## piggy (Jun 18, 2019)

SirDice said:


> As far as I know only as a guest on a Windows host. But things may have changed in the meantime. I haven't kept up with the last couple of versions of VirtualBox.


Now the things are more complicated with VB version 6.x.x. Virtualbox-ose-additions version 5.x.x diesn't cope well with VB 6.x.x.x, so accelleration is problematic, causing artifacts especially with browsers and even some crash. Sadly there is no porting for version 6.x.x.x for now and Oracle is not interested, probably for the lack of users, in porting native Virtualbox Guest Additions to freebsd world.

There is this vmware video driver emulation mode too and it seems more stable than virtualbox video driver now, then there is no support for resizing, 3D accelleration and stuff.


----------

